# Home Depot "Cabin"?



## Gercarson

I spent about half an hour looking at a "shed" at Home Depot - it has stairs and a loft. The size could very easily be used as a one person "cabin" - and be very comfortable. Of course it would need to insulated and various "other" things done to it, but it looks so workable that I'm wondering if anyone else has thought about it. It's also big enough to put a basement under. The reason I'm sort of excited about this "shed" is that it is just a little over $7,000. Wonder if one could duplicate it for less...


----------



## TexasArtist

I went in one time and ask about how much would I'd need to make a 24x 18 foot cabin. The guy at the little desk near the lumber gave me a price of about $2000. That's not including windows and such. You might want to see if they have a similar computer program at your H.D.


----------



## Joshie

My local custom shed place is having its end of the season sale. They just sold a shed that's insulated, has loft, porch, is a log cabin look inside and out (log siding outside and in, wood floor), is insulated, and has wiring, for about $10,000. The regular price is around $12,000. 

http://www.hillsidehideaways.com/catalogdisplay.php
Look around page 26.


----------



## AngieM2

I've always liked those 2 storied cabins with the same thoughts. First I need land, but even my Uncle can see the possibilities.

This place seems to have started with one of those:



Angie


----------



## Gercarson

AngieM2 said:


> I've always liked those 2 storied cabins with the same thoughts. First I need land, but even my Uncle can see the possibilities.
> 
> This place seems to have started with one of those:
> 
> 
> 
> Angie


That's the one! The possibilities weren't even hidden - right out in the open. Thanks for this photo AngieM2.


----------



## TurnerHill

You can get the materials to do a much better job, for much less.

Even paying someone to build it, you can get a better-quality end product for the same money. Things like 2x6 framing on 16" centers, instead of 2x4 on 24" centers.


----------



## cowcreekgeeks

I built my 16x16x14 barn for well under a thousand dollars. I kept my eyes open and stumbled upon some freecycle materials. It can be done if you are frugal. My barn is the same size as Home Depot's listed locally for $7000. It took me about 3 months of my spare time to build. It can be done!


----------



## longrider

You bet you can do it cheaper- about half as much. I have built a few of them and a few from kits bought by clients. Of course they are bare-bones and finishing it out to house standards will run the cost back up but still...


----------



## Ann-NWIowa

Check Habitat restores for supplies.


----------



## willow_girl

Here is mine. It is 12x20 and was $3,000 including the French doors, 2 windows, wiring and an AC unit. It had been used as an office for Tuff Shed's display at Home Depot. The Tuff Shed crew disassembled it and rebuilt it on my site. I'm quite pleased with it. 










Oh, in dealing with Home Depot -- they offer 6 months same as cash on major purchases, but if you ask at the time of the purchase, they'll give you 12 months.


----------



## Common Tator

This photo is from a Tuff Shed website from Colorado. Found it while surfing the net and am really intrigued! It looks so charming, and would make a great home.










Willow Girl, I love yours! Is it used as a home office? That would be a great place to escape the noise and distractions of a busy household and be able to get some work done.


----------



## NCLee

Yes, you can build it yourself for less. This site does prepackaged lumber and supplies to build. While the site doesn't have any prices, I see newspaper inserts from time to time with pricing. If memory serves, for less than 1/2 the money, a larger building can be constructed.

http://www.buildersdiscount.net/packages/garage.html

There may be similar suppliers in your area.

Lee


----------



## willow_girl

Common Tator, I haven't really done anything with mine yet. I have to run the electric, drywall the interior and put some flooring down. Haven't had the money or the time; I'm hoping to be able to work on it this winter. 

I did manage to landscape around it, though. LOL


----------



## Jolly

When building yourself, you can pretty much always do it better and cheaper - if you have the skills.

If you don't have the skills, help (it takes some muscle to swing 2x6 joists) or if you don't have the time, I can certainly see the possibilities of using some of these larger "sheds" as a cabin or small home.


----------



## Sharon

This website has some fun ones and good ideas too: http://www.panelconcepts.com/


----------

